# Quick!!!  I need to make dinner!!!



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

my girlfriend gets home in two hours and I have to make dinner, I want it to be nice she's had a tough day at work but I have to make it quick!!!  Gimme recipes, ideas, anything!!!  Screw calories right now, FEED ME!

Pasta, chicken, meatloaf, anything, GO!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Can of tuna. MMMmmmmm.... What I'm eating right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

What would Drizzt do?!? That's the question


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

I love Scandanavian food.  Check here 

http://www.scandcook.com/default.asp?page=20&rcount=80&rcategory=0&ringredient=0&rchef=0&rdate=0


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I love Scandanavian food.  Check here
> 
> http://www.scandcook.com/default.asp?menu=10&page=21


We should go to sweden sometime! I loved the food over there


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 1, 2004)

Buy something, put it on some nice plates, and then claim you cooked it.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 1, 2004)

dominoes


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> dominoes


I like you BP but dominoes SUCK!! Go Pizza hut


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

you're all so helpful


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

blah pizza hut 

now Papa Johns is a different story :yum:


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> you're all so helpful




If you looked, I posted a legit link.. under the main courses, there are tonz of good recipes.  You could go to the store, and have something cooked in 2hrs or a bit more.  I am sure she wouldnt mind waiting a bit for a good meal.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I like you BP but dominoes SUCK!! Go Pizza hut



i went with instinct...i was under pressure. you are right, if you are going to do it go for the best.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 1, 2004)

Well give us a main ingredient. Chicken, fish, what do you want to cook?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

_Explain that the digestive process uses a lot of energy, since she is so tired and you are so nice she is not eating tonight. _


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> We should go to sweden sometime! I loved the food over there




I would love to go to Sweden.  When I get a good job, someday I will go


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.recipesource.com/main-dishes/poultry/chicken/enchiladas1.html

Here's easy chicken enchiladas....I don't know about the taste, but it's quick.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 1, 2004)

i hear rabbit meat cooks fairly quickly


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i went with instinct...i was under pressure. you are right, if you are going to do it go for the best.


Alright, that makes sense, LOL


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i hear rabbit meat cooks fairly quickly


_You shut up, underwear super-hero. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> blah pizza hut
> 
> now Papa Johns is a different story :yum:


Now that goes UNDER Dominoes. Yuuuuck


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 1, 2004)

20 minutes
http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/quickneasy/poultry/chicken-parmesan.htm


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would love to go to Sweden.  When I get a good job, someday I will go


You'll love it. Lisa and I had talked about settling down there, (until the snow started coming, LOL. 9ft in one snowstorm)


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You shut up, underwear super-hero. _



chill out v damn. truth be told i think you are 1 of the funniest mofo's here.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> http://www.recipesource.com/main-dishes/poultry/chicken/enchiladas1.html
> 
> Here's easy chicken enchiladas....I don't know about the taste, but it's quick.


good site, thanks, this might save me after all


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 1, 2004)

Lol, well get cooking buddy.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would love to go to Sweden.  When I get a good job, someday I will go


_You gonna be a Pentagon officer, with secret missions in Sweden and Brazil. Sounds good. _


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 1, 2004)

Hum, I feel like baking....I don't necessarily like to cook, but I love to bake.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You gonna be a Pentagon officer, with secret missions in Sweden and Brazil. Sounds good. _


Sounds AWESOME


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You'll love it. Lisa and I had talked about settling down there, (until the snow started coming, LOL. 9ft in one snowstorm)



You dont like snow?  I love the snow.  Sometimes we will get 3ft+ here in the valley.  Its nice lol


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> chill out v damn. truth be told i think you are 1 of the funniest mofo's here.


_Oh, I am chill.  That is why I edited and put the grin smile. It sounded serious. 
How are you? _


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You shut up, underwear super-hero. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> 20 minutes
> http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/quickneasy/poultry/chicken-parmesan.htm


Perfect Perfect Perfect

I'm gonna do this, this sounds easy enough.  I have to go get the stuff though, but that'll just be a sec.  I'll let you all know how quick I burn the house down...  I mean make her dinner


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Oh, I am chill.  That is why I edited and put the grin smile. It sounded serious.
> How are you? _



im cooler than the other side of the pillow ....... like always.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> im cooler than the other side of the pillow ....... like always.


you mean damp and smells like armpit?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 1, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> you mean damp and smells like armpit?



damn dude what you sleepin in?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

_The website of your food doesn´t work for me *Crono*. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You dont like snow?  I love the snow.  Sometimes we will get 3ft+ here in the valley.  Its nice lol


I HATE snow, especially after Sweden. We were in -50* C weather and I was w/out a coat and in a van with no heat.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _The website of your food doesn´t work for me *Crono*. _


huh?

doesn't work like the site is down or doesn't work like doesn't sound good or doesn't work like contains the ebola virus?


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

i'm gonna change it a bit.  I might not do the egg thing.  that sounds gross

I'm gonna melt the butter and dip the chicken in that instead, and then dip into bread crumbs.  And instead of skillet I'm gonna see if i can bake it first, and add the cheese and stuff while it's in the oven.  That might take a bit longer but she can wait I guess.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> huh?
> 
> doesn't work like the site is down or doesn't work like doesn't sound good or doesn't work like contains the ebola virus?


_
Sort of paranoid, aren´t you? 
No, the website is down for me. Router problems.  _


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I HATE snow, especially after Sweden. We were in -50* C weather and I was w/out a coat and in a van with no heat.



-50* C?  Thats really fucking cold.  Coldest I have felt was -50* F and that was really not that fun.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

We were about 300KM north of the artic circle. (30 or 300KM I don't remember now) Saw a hotel made entirely of ice, it was awesome! Even the beds are made of ice.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> -50* C?  Thats really fucking cold.  Coldest I have felt was -50* F and that was really not that fun.



_Man, I know what you mean, last week I went to the beach and it was 75 F, can you believe it?  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Man, I know what you mean, last week I went to the beach and it was 75 F, can you believe it?  _


Alright, we're back to roasting rabbit!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

Rabbit!  That's what I shoulda made! 

is chinchilla close enough


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, we're back to roasting rabbit!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> Rabbit!  That's what I shoulda made!
> 
> is chinchilla close enough


What a minute, isn't that chinchilla named Drizzt?


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Maybe if it was Wulfgar I'd say roast it up.


----------



## JJJ (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You'll love it. Lisa and I had talked about settling down there, (until the snow started coming, LOL. 9ft in one snowstorm)



Then you werent in Sweden, but in reindear country.   
Here in the south were I live we got like 2 weeks of snow a year. I even want more snow, snow is fun.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

We went as far north as Kiruna. And yes it IS reindeer country!!! I've got pics of me trying to pet them and drive at the same drive, LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

Reindeer country 

What did you drive while there?  I have recently taken an interest in 4x4 in Iceland.






More pics here: http://kjolur.f4x4.is/photoalbum/view.php


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

An old van (don't remember make and model) I wrecked and totalled 3 vehicles during my time there LOL


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

How the shit did you wreck 3 vehicles!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

VERY icy roads, deep snow, crappy vehicles and the sides of mountains. LOL I only wrecked 2 of them. One of the people with me wrecked the 3rd time. I was averaging a little under 1,000 KM a a day on top of all the work we needed to get done everyday.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

Yup.. sounds like you needed a rig like above.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

That woulda been awesome. But the people we  worked for didn't give a shit about us so it woulda never happened. The vans had over 200,000 miles on them and most were from the late 70's, early 80's.


----------



## JJJ (Oct 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, vehicles are very expensive here. And gas also. The tail-light on that Icelandic nissan (?) would cost me 4 months salary.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 4, 2004)

just want to let everyone know that the chicken parmesan came out great.  I free balled it a lot because I baked it instead of frying it on a skillet so I didn't know how long and at what heat to put it at.  I did end up putting egg on it whether it helped or not.  i ended up burning it a bit at first so i just covered it up with more cheese so outta sight outta mind 

came out real good though, can't wait to do it again


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)

And say thank you Aggies.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 4, 2004)

thank you aggies


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)

Lol good boy.


----------

